# كتاب شامل عن قواعد الالكترونيات يستحق القراءة



## elhassawy (4 ديسمبر 2010)

كتاب يستحق القراءة لكل مهندسى الكهرباء يتحدث عن قواعد الكهرباء والالكترونيات باسلوب شيق باللغة الانجليزية فى صورة فصول متنوعة


----------



## م.حرجان (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## نبيل حمود (6 ديسمبر 2010)

thanks a lot


----------



## mokmon (7 ديسمبر 2010)

gggggggggggggod


----------



## mokmon (7 ديسمبر 2010)

god


----------



## المهندس الحلي (7 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## mm99 (23 مايو 2011)

thankssssssssssssss


----------



## محمد حسين وسمي (9 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## shocked student (9 يوليو 2011)

كتااااب من الواضح انه رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع وسأحاول اقرأه ولو أن تخصصي باور


----------



## mezohazoma (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## تحسين زبار (20 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## emadeddin6969 (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*thank you*

بارك الله فيك :75:


----------



## a_sdfg122000 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا علي الكتاااااااااااااااااااااااااب


----------



## hammhamm44 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

thankssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ahonda55 (26 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا كتاب ممتاز


----------



## هدوش الحياة (1 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووور


----------



## Nadal Star (5 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mortar (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*حياك الله وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## saad_srs (6 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ناطق العراقي (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكووووووووووور اخوية*


----------



## ناطق العراقي (7 نوفمبر 2011)

بوركت


----------



## EngTorky (8 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الدهب الاسود (20 أبريل 2012)

ممكن مترجم


----------

